# Mayo or Miracle Whip?



## LadyCook61 (Mar 2, 2008)

I prefer Mayonaise. I don't particularly care for Miracle Whip. What's funny is that my elder son like MW and my younger son prefer Mayo.


----------



## pdswife (Mar 2, 2008)

Love Miracle Whip!!


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 2, 2008)

Mayo for me, Miracle Whip for DH.


----------



## JMediger (Mar 2, 2008)

Mayo all the way ... we just tried the new Kraft mayo made with olive oil - not bad!


----------



## LadyCook61 (Mar 2, 2008)

JMediger said:


> Mayo all the way ... we just tried the new Kraft mayo made with olive oil - not bad!


I stick with Hellman's  If Kraft had a sample jar or package I would try it.


----------



## auntdot (Mar 2, 2008)

Much prefer mayo but MW with ketchup is pretty good as a sauce for shrimp.


----------



## Caine (Mar 2, 2008)

Miracle Whip has a variety of seasonings in it that give it slightly sweet, tangy flavor, while mayonaise is simply greasy.


----------



## Barb L. (Mar 2, 2008)

Miracle Whip here, all what you were raised on.


----------



## JMediger (Mar 2, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> I stick with Hellman's  If Kraft had a sample jar or package I would try it.


 
We do too but had to try this.  We were skeptical because it wasn't our trusty Hellman's but still alright.  

When we moved from Oregon, my husband brought several jars of "Best Foods" mayo with him because he thought that was the best.  It took several trips to the store and a thorough reading of the label for him to realize they [Best Foods and Hellman's] are one in the same, just named differently east and west of the Rockies.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Mar 2, 2008)

JMediger said:


> We do too but had to try this. We were skeptical because it wasn't our trusty Hellman's but still alright.
> 
> When we moved from Oregon, my husband brought several jars of "Best Foods" mayo with him because he thought that was the best. It took several trips to the store and a thorough reading of the label for him to realize they [Best Foods and Hellman's] are one in the same, just named differently east and west of the Rockies.


 
I didn't realize Best Foods and Hellman's were the same.  I might try the other stuff , I can be adventurous  but I hate wasting money or food if we don't like the product you know?


----------



## mozart (Mar 2, 2008)

I use both!!  Mayo on burgers, and ham sandwiches.  MW for egg salad, tuna salad, chicken salad, and turkey sandwiches.  Mayo for potato salad.  MW for home made tarter sauce.  DW is pretty close in likes and dislikes on this issue.

I do agree that it is mainly influenced by what you grew up on.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Mar 2, 2008)

mozart said:


> I use both!! Mayo on burgers, and ham sandwiches. MW for egg salad, tuna salad, chicken salad, and turkey sandwiches. Mayo for potato salad. MW for home made tarter sauce. DW is pretty close in likes and dislikes on this issue.
> 
> I do agree that it is mainly influenced by what you grew up on.


 I wonder about that, since my 2 sons grew up on Hellman's .


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Mar 2, 2008)

Let me give a shout out to my beloved "Dukes Mayonnaise"!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 2, 2008)

I will use both, but prefer miracle whip by and far.


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 3, 2008)

I prefer Miracle Whip for everything except artichokes.  I like mayonnaise for artichokes (I also like melted butter, but sometimes that is too rich).

Barbara


----------



## buckytom (Mar 3, 2008)

both.

mayo for salads, mw for blt's and ham sammiches.


----------



## AMSeccia (Mar 3, 2008)

Both ... kinda like MW on sandwiches, but mayo in dips and recipes.  And MW in egg salad is better too.  Great question; it's funny how emphatic each camp can be on this one.  I had a college roomie who wouldn't allow MW in the house (and we all had our own food)!


----------



## mikki (Mar 3, 2008)

Mircle Whip for me thanks!!!!


----------



## bevkile (Mar 3, 2008)

I use both. Depends on what I am making. DH prefers MW, I prefer Hellman's on sammies.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 3, 2008)

JMediger said:


> ... [Best Foods and Hellman's] are one in the same, just named differently east and west of the Rockies.


 
This is true.  However, I have heard it said, by people who have had both, that there is a difference in taste.  I think it was that BF was as little sweeter.

What's your DH's opinion?


----------



## JMediger (Mar 3, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> ...What's your DH's opinion?


 
He doesn't notice any difference.  Before he read the label, we did a taste test of BF and Hellman's and he thought I was tricking him and giving him the same sample twice.   When I tried it with Kraft [mayo] and Hellman's, he did notice a difference and picked out the Hellman's right away.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 3, 2008)

Good to know.  Thanks.


----------



## lyndalou (Mar 3, 2008)

Hellmans Mayo, hands down. I don't think it's greasy..it's very creamy. I dislike the sweetness of MW.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 3, 2008)

According to both "brands" websites Hellman's and Best Foods are produced in the same plant.

Best Foods® | FAQs

Hellmann's® | FAQs


Hellman's for me over MW!!!!


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks, UB.  That settles it for me.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 3, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> Thanks, UB. That settles it for me.


 
You're welcome Andy...I've never had the Best Food label, so I hope they ain't lying to us!


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 3, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> I wonder about that, since my 2 sons grew up on Hellman's .



Well, it's a generalization - doesn't necessarily apply to everyone. But I think for many people, it's true.

DH and I both prefer mayo - I buy Hellmann's, he'd probably get Kraft if I didn't specify


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 3, 2008)

Hellman's is all I use.  I even use it as the base for remoulades.  I rarely make my own.


----------



## Jeff G. (Mar 3, 2008)

Miracle whip--hands down..


----------



## simplicity (Mar 3, 2008)

Hellman's for me.  Always.


----------



## Mel! (Mar 3, 2008)

Strangely real mayonaise made with eggs and oil is very difficult to find in the shops here in Germany. 
I like homemade mayonaise. 

Mel


----------



## sattie (Mar 3, 2008)

I'll take mayo please!


----------



## Clienta (Mar 3, 2008)

Mayonnaise!! I don't like Miracle Whip at all. And a few weeks ago, I made egg salad & the only mayo I could find was light...yuck, I can still taste it. It ruined the whole salad. Down here in Isla Mujeres it was always hard to find mayo without lime added so we bring Hellmans or Best Food with us from the States.


----------



## AMSeccia (Mar 3, 2008)

they make mayo with lime?  I might like that!


----------



## babetoo (Mar 3, 2008)

mayo all the way for me. i like best foods, but have been known to buy one that is lower in price. especially for somethings that take a lot. 

babe


----------



## Katie H (Mar 3, 2008)

Depends on what I'm making.  I like mayo for some things and for others I prefer Miracle Whip.  I always have both in the refrigerator.


----------



## Mac-n-Cheese! (Mar 3, 2008)

miracle is way too sweet tasting for me. I like just a plain mayo.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Mar 5, 2008)

Our previous poll on this same topic - where Mayo beat out MW by over 2:1!

Yes - Hellmans and Best Foods are _essentially_ same - although made by the same company in the same plant they do seem to be a _little_ different. 

Mayo and MW have different flavors. I usually keep both on hand for different uses .... I'll go through 3-qts of mayo (Hellmans) to 1 8-oz MW in a year. It's mainly used around Christmas when I buy a loaf of white bread  ... and make turkey and ham sandwiches on white bread and MW to celebrate my childhood. And, yes, deviled eggs, too.


----------



## DawnT (Mar 6, 2008)

I have both MW and Kraft Mayo in fridge but that is due to DD working for the Kraft co.  Helps to be Mom!!!  Employee discounts rule!!


----------



## middie (Mar 6, 2008)

Miracle Whip here. I only use mayo for blt dip.


----------



## PastaKing (Mar 6, 2008)

For the life of me I could never understand why people hold Miracle Whip so close to mayo. I would pick Mayo. Miracle Whip is for salads, and even then I use Mayo.


----------



## Treklady (Mar 7, 2008)

I could swim in Mayo


----------



## PastaKing (Mar 7, 2008)

Treklady said:


> I could swim in Mayo


 
I have. No, just kiding. When I was a kid I would make Mayo Sandwich. Just Mayo and bread.


----------



## kimbaby (Mar 7, 2008)

mayo for me please...


----------



## BreezyCooking (Mar 8, 2008)

Another bona fide 100% mayo fan here - & it HAS to be Hellman's.

Dukes is so "tangy" it gives me heartburn, & I simply don't like the taste of Miracle Whip at all.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 8, 2008)

breezy, i'm not a huge fan of miracle whip either. but if given the opportunity, try miracle whip on blts. the sweetness works well with a saltier, thicker bacon.

also, try it with polish ham and iceberg lettuce on white bread.

lemme know what you think.


----------



## Caine (Mar 8, 2008)

Treklady said:


> I could swim in Mayo


I swam in Lake Erie once. Same viscosity as mayonaise, and just as greasy.


----------



## ~emz~ (Mar 8, 2008)

I'm a miracle whip kind of gal.


----------



## middie (Mar 9, 2008)

Caine that must have been along time ago cause cause it's not like that anymore.
It's more like Italian dressing now ! lol J/k.


----------



## smoke king (Mar 10, 2008)

For the first 20 years of my life-MW-Since I've gotten older, I never touch the stuff. Now its Mayo or nothing.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Mar 12, 2008)

PastaKing said:


> When I was a kid I would make Mayo Sandwich. Just Mayo and bread.


hey , I did that too !


----------



## Hoot (Mar 12, 2008)

BubbaGourmet said:


> Let me give a shout out to my beloved "Dukes Mayonnaise"!


I must agree with Bubba on this. IMHO, Duke's is simply the best mayo commercially available.
Never had much use for Miracle Whip.


----------



## sage™ (Mar 12, 2008)

I like mayo and Kraft at that


----------



## Victoria1 (Mar 17, 2008)

Mayo (Hellman's or Best Foods out here) is Mayo.  MW is Salad Dressing. (Not on MY salads, though)  Two different animals.  I'm all Best Foods.


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 20, 2008)

Anyone ever make their own?  I did many moons ago and decided it was easier to buy it already made!


----------



## Victoria1 (Mar 24, 2008)

I make my own mayo when I'm out of Best Foods.  It's not as good, though.  It is, as you say, lots easier to buy it.  Hey, I don't ever do dishes in my commercial kitchen, but my husband, who always does them there, doesn't have a clue how to do them at home!  I guess that makes me a cooking chef!


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 25, 2008)

Victoria1 said:


> I make my own mayo when I'm out of Best Foods.  It's not as good, though.  It is, as you say, lots easier to buy it.  Hey, I don't ever do dishes in my commercial kitchen, but my husband, who always does them there, doesn't have a clue how to do them at home!  I guess that makes me a cooking chef!



LOL, Victoria!!!  It's amazing--my engineer husband was always right behind me telling me how to load the dishwasher "most efficiently" and then I told him that I was going to send him to Nirvana and it could be his job from now on---you never saw a crab walk backwards as fast as he did...


----------



## Robo410 (Mar 25, 2008)

mayo for most cooking and eating purposes.


----------



## SixSix210 (Mar 25, 2008)

Duke's Mayo.  Best in the world...  And what exactly IS MW???  I don't trust it enough.


----------



## Victoria1 (Mar 29, 2008)

MW is Miracle Whip Salad Dressing/spread


----------

